
AI Transformation Playbook – How to lead your company into the AI era - mmq
https://landing.ai/ai-transformation-playbook/
======
octygen
Note that this is the same Andrew Ng who co-founded Coursera, is a prof at
Stanford and teaches the machine learning course that HN loves on Coursera.

